# Anubias sp white care



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Any tips for this plant? I noticed one person had it planted in soil. Shouldn't this be attached to driftwood or something, with the roots exposed? Thanks


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

It's so beautiful, I hope it grows well for you!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

You can plant anubis in soil just make sure the rhizome isn't buried

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

NWA-Planted said:


> You can plant anubis in soil just make sure the rhizome isn't buried


Somewhere I can find examples of this? From these photos, they look completely buried.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180976



peachii said:


> It's so beautiful, I hope it grows well for you!


Thank you, me too! I want it to be the focal point of my new set up, which I am totally lost as how to 'scape.
I got several pieces of seiryu in, and am thinking of adding a few. Maybe I will start a thread asking for help.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Could just be difficult to see the rhizomes, growing them emersed could be different to.

I don't have any specific links for but that's been general anubis care that I have always heard and gone by. I wouldn't think the variations would change that.

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Many people bury the rhizome. I have probably heard at least a thousand cases of it. It will eventually kill the plant, but they don't know that. Everyone's gotta start from somewhere. But seriously, considering they sell anubias at Petco, and us informed forum-browsing fishkeepers represent a fraction of a percent of a decimal of all people that own tanks with fish, it shouldn't be surprising you can find these things on the internet. Ever seen some of 'those' people at Petco? They usually carry a child or two and run around the store populating like rabbits carrying an empty, uncycled 10g, a sample bottle of bacteria, puke gravel, and 20 bags of live fish containing fish that get bigger than the tank itself and then walk in the next day and threaten to sue when all the fish couldn't physically FIT inside of the tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Did you look at the pics? It is a grow farm of white anubias, not just some person as you described. I highly doubt an average aquarium keeper would spend $85.00 on a plant the size of your thumbnail.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> Somewhere I can find examples of this? From these photos, they look completely buried.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180976


If you read further he states that only the roots are buried. I would just tie it to some wood or rock like any other anubias.



waterfaller1 said:


> Did you look at the pics? It is a grow farm of white anubias, not just some person as you described. I highly doubt an average aquarium keeper would spend $85.00 on a plant the size of your thumbnail.


I don't quite understand mr. bigglesworth's analogy but this is the same person that tried to say that nobody can have a white anubias and that the white leaved part of the plant is parasitically feeding off of the green part of the plant which is so far from fact.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

ua hua said:


> If you read further he states that only the roots are buried. I would just tie it to some wood or rock like any other anubias.
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand mr. bigglesworth's analogy but this is the same person that tried to say that nobody can have a white anubias and that the white leaved part of the plant is parasitically feeding off of the green part of the plant which is so far from fact.


Hey, I was just trying to state what I knew from my own personal experience with terrestrial albinism. My conclusion was false because of a misunderstanding surrounding the confusing name, 'anubias sp. white', I assumed this simply meant it was albino when I found out it's just variegated. Everybody makes mistakes.... But please don't talk about me like that behind my back. You make it sound like I'm a terrible person whose advice should never be trusted.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> Hey, I was just trying to state what I knew from my own personal experience with terrestrial albinism. My conclusion was false because of a misunderstanding surrounding the confusing name, 'anubias sp. white', I assumed this simply meant it was albino when I found out it's just variegated. Everybody makes mistakes.... But please don't talk about me like that behind my back. You make it sound like I'm a terrible person whose advice should never be trusted.


I wasn't talking behind your back, it was posted here for all to see and I wasn't trying to make it sound like you're a terrible person. I was just stating that the advice you gave with regards to this plant were false. Sorry if you feel I was offending you that was not my intent. Now back to the topic of this thread......


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pictures


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

concepts88 said:


> Pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


There's some pictures in this thread.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=306969


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I put it on a small piece of wood with thread, thanks.
Tank is still cloudy from rescape, but here it is. I just got this from Tom Barr.


----------

